# 150g Tank



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I am getting a 150 gallon tank in the next couple months. The stand is custom built as well as the canopy. It has a 40 gallon sump as the only means of filtration. There are 2 overflow boxes on the tank and the return is in the middle of the tank. There don't seem to be a lot of pressure on the returns. Below are a couple of the pictures that I have of the tank. Also included in the trade is various nets, airlines, more rock, more substrate, and the fish that are currently in the tank. There are 4 RBP and 8 Pacu.

















Should I add another means of filtration or would the 40 gallon sump be sufficient? When I stopped to look at the tank, the water was pretty cloudy.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

If you plan on keeping as many as he has, I would add a canister at least. 12 in a 150g is pushing it.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Another thing I was thinking about doing is moving my 4 piranha into the 150 and taking out all the pacu. Though I am sure that 8 pacu in a 75g is going to be a little crowded.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If a 40g sump is setup well it shoudl be sufficient but it depends how well designed it is. I would also get rid of the pacu right away.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Whats the reason on getting rid of the pacu? JW


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Pacu get massive and they are ugly creatures


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i would still put out canister and maybe HOB for polishing hehe


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I will be posting pictures once I am moving to my place and setting it up. The current owner is still finishing the stand and the canopy.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

wizardslovak said:


> i would still put out canister and maybe HOB for polishing hehe


I've been thinking about tossing my extra aq70 on my 170g and filling that with filter floss for the heck of it but I really don't want that extra noise and another thing sticking in my tank


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

HGI said:


> i would still put out canister and maybe HOB for polishing hehe


I've been thinking about tossing my extra aq70 on my 170g and filling that with filter floss for the heck of it but I really don't want that extra noise and another thing sticking in my tank








[/quote]

hmm i got cascade HOB and man i dont hear it at all ,my sump is loud as hell tho, i just had to remove my ac110 as it became incredibly loud , 
shaft is worn out , 3rd shaft since i have that filer.....


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

pacu get huge!!! get rid of them asap!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

MPG said:


> Pacu get massive and they are *ugly creatures*


X2


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

i would get rid of the pacu,trade them in get store credit and add a Ac110. The sump should be plenty but you can never really have to much filtration with Piranha's. Pacu get to 2' or bigger and are ugly so they need to go. I don't understand why people still buy those things.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I know most people on here are piranha fans and are anti-pacu, but does anyone know of anybody who might want the pacu?


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

UPDATE!! Tank comes next weekend. May take down my 75g and put all the RBP's in the 150 and find somewhere for the pacu. Need some ideas on what to set up the 75g for if I do move my piranha in with the other ones I am getting. Thinking about either a different kind of piranha or a big community tank.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

reason to get rid of pacu...

hmmm, i can think of a few...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^Exactly. Pacu are cool fish and I know AK has one or two. The only thing is he has them in a 500g tank and that is not even an oversized tank for them. The best place for them is either public exhibits, ponds or better yet...the wild.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> reason to get rid of pacu...
> 
> hmmm, i can think of a few...


WOW. I have no idea what to say to that picture.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

So, I am convinced to get rid of the pacu. Now the other issue is what to do with my 75 gallon tank then after I move all the piranha to the 150 gallon.

Thoughts so far are
1. Cichlid tank
2. single Rhom tank
3. exotic setup

I am open to ideas as well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

single rhom in a well planted aquascaped 75 would be badass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

non p predator/oddball tank


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Found out that the tank is coming this weekend. I am so excited. Can't wait. I am planning on placing the slate that is in there back as it was to create the caves. Any ideas on if I should do that different or any other ideas on landscaping the 150? It is coming with the sand that is in the tank and an extra 50 lbs bag of new sand. All the slate that is in the tank plus about 200 lbs more. I really would like to change the return and do a spray bar. The way it is right now is one pvc pipe from the sump to the top of the tank and then it is branched at about a 45 degree angle and split into 2 pipes. Looks like an upside down Y. The heater is in the sump as well as the aerator.

All ideas are welcome.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

So I got the tank last night. I also became an uncle earlier in the day.

The tank is set up and I have a couple questions. The overflow box for the sump is pretty loud. Any way that I could quite that down? And the top is built as 2 separate pieces, a front and a back. Each piece has a light set built into it. The front is on a hinge. I am curious if it would be better to make it one solid piece and to put a piece of plexiglass between the lights and the tank. Water splashes up onto the fixtures.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Getting rid of the Pacu finally. Should be gone this weekend. Time to move the RB's in the 150 with the other piranha. Any certain way to introduce them all together? Other than the normal way, letting them get used to the water and whatnot.

Will be cleaning up the 75g and deciding what to put in it.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

we want pics!!!







as far as an idea for your empty 75g... i've got a spot for it. lol


----------

